# IX outdoors show



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone going to the outdoors show at the IX center this weekend


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Sportsman show, lol, don't get me started. Said I wouldn't go last year, but I did, got (imo) ripped off again. Definitly not going this year (heard that before). I have a better time at the smaller local shows. I going to try to make it to the Rodmakker one, that will problably be more personable and alot more fun.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

We go every year. Something to do & gets the blood going. I know its the same thing every year, but I don't care. It's kind of like a tradition. When I was kid my dad would take me to public hall when it was there. I don't think I ever missed a year yet. See you there, going sunday.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Get a free ticket for Sportsman Show. Test drive a 2007 Toyota Tundra and recieve 1 free admission, courtesy of Toyota and Sunnyside Toyota, 27000 Lorain Rd. North Olmsted Ohio. 440-777-9911


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

yep i'll be there saturday night go every year..last few years havent been as good though


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

i will be there fishing one of my favorite spots, the IX center trout pond. will post results and pictures.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm going for the first time this Saturday with my dad. Hopefully will hit the trout pond and get my first fish of this year.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

itll be my first time too. anyone know the hours? id like to go friday afternoon. we got like 16 free tickets..lol


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

poormanspalmbeachfishing said:


> itll be my first time too. anyone know the hours? id like to go friday afternoon. we got like 16 free tickets..lol


Share the love..... If you need a good home for any of those free tickets, you let me know....


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Chode2235 said:


> Share the love..... If you need a good home for any of those free tickets, you let me know....


you mean, "let us know." lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be there saturday. I was not planning on it but Dad want to go so. That show has not been good for several years now. It is a shame plus 8 dallor to park that is just crazy. I wonder how many people will fit in the bed of my truck?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I always say I wont go again then a buddy of mine calls and asks me to go so I do. Its more disappointing every year. If the lakes are thawed by this weekend Ill be on the water instead for sure. If they are still ice I might go just to get out of the house and be disappointed again.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

poormanspalmbeachfishing said:


> itll be my first time too. anyone know the hours? id like to go friday afternoon. we got like 16 free tickets..lol


here ya go
Show hours

Wednesday, March 14th, 12:00pm - 9:00pm

Thursday, March 15th, 12:00pm - 9:00pm

Friday, March 16th, 12:00pm - 9:00pm

Saturday, March 17th, 10:00am - 9:00pm

Sunday, March 18th, 10:00am - 6:00pm



and heres the list of seminars and times-

http://sportandtravel.com/cleveland/visitor-seminarschedule.html


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Not going after not missing a show for 20 years. Not even geared towards fishing anymore. My favorite was the Niles show. 

Rich


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Is the show really that bad, I have never gone to this one as I haven't lived here that long.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Chode2235 said:


> Is the show really that bad, I have never gone to this one as I haven't lived here that long.


it used to be a hell of alot better..but i normally go every year you can find some nice stuff there


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

quit going about five years ago. seems as though there was less for hunters and fishermen, but more in the way of a flea market.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there sunday shooting in the IBO indoor World Championship. I have to wonder how much longer they are going to have the show, it seems to get shorter every year, didn't it used to run for 2 weeks?


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

we quit going a few years ago.......


there's a few camper and boat dealers, but you can see the exact same stuff at the rv and boat shows....

there's a handful of Lake Erie walleye guides...the ones we all know already


then, you can spend 8 bucks to park, 5 or 6 for a Coors light....or 8 bucks for a real drink....12 bucks or so a pop to get in.......


and be entertained by chamois salesman, ginsu knives, gutter guards, the amazing 50 yr roof shingles, own an alpaca farm seminars, take a picture with my undernourished caged tiger, or buy a screen house to add to your suburban paradise, complete with sand and palm trees, and a wide array of tropical floral patterns.........and get a free chimnea to burn underneath (show special ONLY!!!!!!)

oh yeah, we got a free packet of wildflower seeds at the door too.

all in all, it's pretty much NOT the show we grew up with at the convention center.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

phil, exactly the reason we quit, couldn't have said it better. (do they sell guns there? lol)


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Years ago it was the greatest thing going. But over the years it has gone from being dedicated to the local sportsman, to being dedicated to vendors and the almighty dollar. Used to be I could spend a whole day and still go back a second time. Someone from somewhere would give you a free pass. Now It takes a couple hours of endless walking to see some elk in northern Manitoba that was bagged by a guy from Cleveland, just this past year. And lets not forget about the fudge, where else can you buy a bite size piece of fudge for two bucks!! All I can say is fudge it!!!!! I told ya not to get me started on this one!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fishpro said:


> I'll be there sunday shooting in the IBO indoor World Championship. I have to wonder how much longer they are going to have the show, it seems to get shorter every year, didn't it used to run for 2 weeks?



yep it was 2 weeks


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If there is anyone who would like to go, I MAY be able to swing a few freebies... I'll know more tomorrow...

Can't help with parking, though...:S


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

I want to wrestle the bear.............


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I thought last year was better than it's been in a couple of years, but it is sad to see this go to vendors and away from the sportsman in sorts. I will be their this year hope to see others.


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

My money is better used on fishing equipment. Won't go to show again unless there is a change of promoter.

Ursusguy


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

It used to be 10 days and take up evry inch of the massive IX center. It had the same amoung of "other" vendors if not more than it does now, but was majority outdoor sports related. It had all the fishing boats from the boat show and a good selection of RVs from that show as well. 

Now it is 1/2 as long day wise and takes up quite a bit less than 1/2 of the place.

I'm in the group that say I'll never go back, but usualy do


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have one freebie left if anyone wants it. PM me if you do.

Just to let you all know, the passes came from one of our media partners, "Inside the Great Outdoors" radio show. So, if you tune in to 1420AM WHK Saturday between 2 and 4PM, get the phone number and call Reno to tell him "THANKS"! Then listen, you may hear a fishing report you posted, or one from one of the other members here.

The host's name is Reno Reda, by the way...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fowltalk said:


> I want to wrestle the bear.............


I just saw on the news that they put an end to the wrestling bear.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I just saw on the news that they put an end to the wrestling bear.


i saw the same thing. some animal rights activist group. should make them wrestle the bear


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. Ceasar is gone... Owner had no license so they yanked him...

BTW, all I-X passes are accounted for.

Have a good time at the show, compliments of "Inside the Great Outdoors" radio and OGF!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> i saw the same thing. some animal rights activist group. should make them wrestle the bear


sorry i heard wrong. just saw ramona say it was the IX officals not some activist group. but if his partner comes thru with a license its a go for the bear


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a guy pin the bear a number of years ago. He ran right up to the bear who was on its hind leags and just pushed it in the chest. Then he ran around the bears backside and shoved it to the side and kept repeating that till the bear was off balance and fell over. Then the guy jumped on top of the bear and pinned it.
Hilarious.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

did ogf even have a booth there, i didnt see it? 

good show, i got my eye on that bass tracker pro 175. cant beat that deal

be sure not to have too much fun in the fishing tank theres BIG ONES IN THERE- not


only worth it if you got free passes, like me


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

I was there Wed. and the best thing there was the rear end of a camel. This show has really gone down hill. To expensive and very little tackle. But as I keep saying i won't go again I always do. Hey just wishing and hoping I guess


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

olejoe said:


> I was there Wed. and the best thing there was the rear end of a camel.



Little too much info!!!!!!! I just got back. I didn't think it was too bad, took a few hours to walk through. No deals, but a decent way to spend a few hours. Thanks to Big Daddy for the ticket hook-up!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

olejoe said:


> I was there Wed. and the best thing there was the rear end of a camel.




..................Pics?


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got back as well. Agreed, wasn't too bad. I agree that there wasn't much to buy. Got a bunch of brochures though. I also have to thank Carl for the tix.


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have been to much better shows. But it wasn't that bad, iff you were looking for a good place to go on vacation.

I got to talk at length with some people from places I have been thinking of going. I decided that I need to plan a trip to the BWCA this year or else. I have put it off too long.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Did anyone stop by the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District booth? I picked up a couple brochures there and was talking to the gentleman manning it and then noticed his neighbors! I can't believe a group like that was allowed to advertise at a family oriented event. I asked him how he was "lucky" enough to get such a great spot for his booth! He just rolled his eyes!


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Tuna Can said:


> Did anyone stop by the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District booth? I picked up a couple brochures there and was talking to the gentleman manning it and then noticed his neighbors! I can't believe a group like that was allowed to advertise at a family oriented event. I asked him how he was "lucky" enough to get such a great spot for his booth! He just rolled his eyes!


The NRA?


----------



## Jawtugger1 (Jun 1, 2006)

An absolute waste of time and money. Granted, I haven't been to the Sportman's show for a few years, but there was very little there of any value. It didn't matter whether you were a fisherman, a hunter, a camper, or a boater. What a waste.


----------



## kingodawg (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree with what a lot of people saying the show has went to the vendors and I agree to a certain point. I was kind of disappointed with the lack of actual stuff to buy but there was some cool stuff with good deals.

The thing I DID enjoy about the show was the people. I am fairly young (32)novice outdoorsman and me and my 7 year old son were able to talk to some very knowldgeable people who were friendly and more than willing to answer our newbie questions. Some of the seminars were great learning experiences. Especially the turkry calling seminar and the dog training seminar.

Good stuff

KING


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Chode2235 said:


> The NRA?


 I wish the "N" stood for National! Nudists!!!!!! Old wrinkly ones, too!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I went a few years ago and had a great time. I went this year and still had a good time but it was small and full of charters and sales. there were some nice mounts too.


----------

